
Cryptocurrency News: Mastercard Pays Back in Coins - MasterTokens
http://www.cryptocurrencymarkets.net/mastercard-pays-back-in-coins/
======
MasterTokens
The giant credit company just joined the cryptocurrency world by making a
patent application to the United States Patent and Trademark Office (USPTO).
The title of the patent is “Information Transaction Infrastructure,” was filed
on sometime in January, but it took until August 3rd for USPTO to approve the
application and publish it on their website.

